# Powerstroke Maintenance/repair help



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I stumbled upon this website by accident. This is easily the best Powerstroke resource on the web IMHO.

Take time to go thru the sections on which ever engine you have.

I have done a few things that is recomended. The videos here make things easier to do yourself.

http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

enjoyed the fubar section but they did not have anything on any of the 08-09s i have a 08 550 but very good stuff


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Good find- Straight forward advice and no BS.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I took the time to change oil in the HPOP. OH MY GOD. I couldnt believe what was in there. I always assumed that the oil circulated thru the oil system and ended up in the pan. Wrong. It was almost sludge.......

Heres a link http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/7.3liter/inj_tune/1of4.asp


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That is a great site! I spent an hour there watching video's. I drive all the power strokes weekly 7.3 , 6.0 , 6.4 ( private ambulance company ) . It's cool to see what can go wrong and reinforce my option that the PSD is the greatest engine yet ! ( Stay away from the 6.0 ) In 14 years of driving them I have never had one fail to start or die under me. I bet Chevy can't say that ! The Wife thinks I am crazy to want a PSD to plow with!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

veggin psd;749274 said:


> I took the time to change oil in the HPOP. OH MY GOD. I couldnt believe what was in there. I always assumed that the oil circulated thru the oil system and ended up in the pan. Wrong. It was almost sludge.......
> 
> Heres a link http://www.powerstrokehelp.com/7.3liter/inj_tune/1of4.asp


How many miles on your truck?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll echo the sentiments, it is one fine site! I didn't know about draining the oil from the HPOP galleys. Mine is getting hard to start in the cold weather and I'll definitly be tackling that once it warms up....

Maybe the wife is the crazy one? 



MickiRig1;749582 said:


> That is a great site! I spent an hour there watching video's. I drive all the power strokes weekly 7.3 , 6.0 , 6.4 ( private ambulance company ) . It's cool to see what can go wrong and reinforce my option that the PSD is the greatest engine yet ! ( Stay away from the 6.0 ) In 14 years of driving them I have never had one fail to start or die under me. I bet Chevy can't say that ! The Wife thinks I am crazy to want a PSD to plow with!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have found fte to be a very valuable and informative site also. 
with 498,711 registered members, i dont think there is a question about fords that can not be answered properly.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup, another of my favourites. Here's another Ford specific one:

http://www.thedieselstop.com/



tjctransport;749688 said:


> i have found fte to be a very valuable and informative site also.
> with 498,711 registered members, i dont think there is a question about fords that can not be answered properly.
> 
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

MickiRig1;749582 said:


> That is a great site! I spent an hour there watching video's. I drive all the power strokes weekly 7.3 , 6.0 , 6.4 ( private ambulance company ) . It's cool to see what can go wrong and reinforce my option that the PSD is the greatest engine yet ! *( Stay away from the 6.0 )* In 14 years of driving them I have never had one fail to start or die under me. I bet Chevy can't say that ! The Wife thinks I am crazy to want a PSD to plow with!


Dont make blanket statements like that.There are plenty of good 6.0's out there.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

FordFisherman;749670 said:


> How many miles on your truck?


250K and still strong wesport


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Don't get me wrong. 
I love the 6.0 PSD's horse power, torque, transmission shift points and drivabilty. I drive a 6.0 ambulance about 500 miles a week. It's my baby, the best taken care of truck in the fleet,it's clean, waxed and fluids checked and topped off every shift.
All 3 diesel mechanics at work agree to stay away from the 6.0 PSD. They work on all of them. They say the 6.0 has the most problems.With some of the highest cost of parts and filters. The one I drive at work has 91K on it. The engines has dropped an injector at 20K. I take it out of service about every 2 weeks with the check engine light on. But we have at least 8 different drivers on this ambulance every week. So this does not help.
This tends to torture test engines more then a single driver.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

I found powerstrokehelp.com last week on this forum. I changed the HPOP oil in 2 2000 7.3s and noticed a big differnce in the starting. I used Lucas synthetic oil additive instead of the restore. Engines start faster without pluging in in 22 degrees. 2 days after changing the HPOP oil I changed the fuel filter and put a can of Sea foam oil and fuel conditioner in the bowl. A day later both trucks start ever better and seem to have more power.


----------



## wildbroncobilly (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah that powerstrokehelp site is a great site! now that the snow has slowed down a bit can do some of the maintenance stuff


----------

